# Ritchie Travel case that can convert to trailer



## Tomplant (3 mo ago)

Hey there - I once had a bike friday and one of the things I loved about it was the ability to take the suitcase and convert it to a trailer right at the airport, throw my clothes in the trailer and go. 

That bike was stolen in SF and I got a Ritchie Ascent. I love it. Killer bike. I just really wish I had the same capability with the suitcase as a trailer. 

Does anyone know someone who has either had a case made that could do this or found a stock case that could be converted? The bike friday just had break apart aluminum frame with a coupling to the bike and wheels that came off and stowed in the suitcase. 

Would love that feature again with my Ritchie. 

Thanks!
Tom


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Ritchey Break-Away Travel Case / Travel Bike


Travel bike carrying case, fits all Break-Away models. Official Ritchey Logic Online Store.




ritcheylogic.com




that was really easy


----------



## Tomplant (3 mo ago)

Yeah, I have one of those. Trying to find one I could turn into a trailer.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Why don't you just order a travel case from Bike Friday? ... or modify your case?


----------

